# Food truck breakfast event, cooking large volume of eggs quickly



## lazizaaugusta (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a Mediterranean food truck and we will be doing a large event where we were asked to prepare breakfast. We decided on breakfast burritos, but the problem is how to prepare a large amount of eggs quickly to keep in a hot table.  I was thinking whisk eggs, season and put in a full pan either in the oven and stir occasionally, or just put the whole pan on the chargrill and keep stirring.  As far as equipment, I have a brick and mortar restaurant with 36" chargrill, 4-eye burner range with standard oven.  Food truck has 24" chargrill, 2-eye burner, and steam table. 

Any advice would be great!  thanks!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Whole liquid eggs, cook in boiling water.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

chefbuba said:


> Whole liquid eggs, cook in boiling water.


I second the motion.

Quick, easy, and foolproof


----------



## lazizaaugusta (Nov 14, 2012)

Aside from ease of prep, how is this better than cracking eggs and cooking in a skillet? Do they last better in a warmer?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking for a better method than cracking eggs into a skillet wasn't your question.
You asked how to prepare a large aount of eggs quickly and hold. IMO WLE's is the right answer.

Doesn't matter the cooking method really, the trick to holding eggs a while for service
is to not overcook them--I cook to the point where they're still a bit shiny. Then
they hold well in chaffers for serving or stuffing things.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Meezenplaz said:


> Looking for a better method than cracking eggs into a skillet wasn't your question.
> You asked how to prepare a large aount of eggs quickly and hold. IMO WLE's is the right answer.
> 
> Doesn't matter the cooking method really, the trick to holding eggs a while for service
> ...


You know I really hate it when you go to a hotel and they serve eggs that have been sitting in the steamtable for so long, they become one giant mass.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@LazizaAugusta,

I'm not quite sure why you wouldn't premake the burritos and keep them warm. It's a huge seller down here on the trucks and they are already prepared. The flavors and the cheese meld together.

On a second note, 40 yrs ago on the hot side I use to have the cooks scramble soft and add a little warm 1/2 and 1/2 or heavy cream when they stirred. It kept them a little nicer and they didn't green. Please, no one scream at meLOL this was a long tome ago when eggs weren't in a bagLOL


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Try using the pasteurized eggs in the plastic bag  they hold up better then fresh craked. Don't get rubbery  and retain both color and flavor. Great for volume users.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> You know I really hate it when you go to a hotel and they serve eggs that have been
> 
> sitting in the steamtable for so long, they become one giant mass.


Yes it's pretty common and I see two reasons for it:

First they probably cooked the eggs "just perfect" and put them out, which is way overdone

for sitting around any length of time.

Second, they failed to fluff them now and then, so after an hour or so if you want eggs you have to

use the spoon to slice out a "brick", like portioning brownies. UN-appealing.

And in addition to keeping them presentable and soft, fluffing also keeps them from drying out

in the holding heat. Which brings up another point--if in chaffers I learned to use only ONE sterno

under eggs, or use low heat or insulate pan with steam table. Otherwise they WILL continue cooking

to the brick-stage.


> I'm not quite sure why you wouldn't premake the burritos and keep them warm. It's a huge seller down here on the trucks and they are already prepared. The flavors and the cheese meld together.
> 
> On a second note, 40 yrs ago on the hot side I use to have the cooks scramble soft and add a little warm 1/2 and 1/2 or heavy cream when they stirred. It kept them a little nicer and they didn't green. Please, no one scream at meLOL this was a long tome ago when eggs weren't in a bagLOL


When I would serve say 100 people, I made up about 25 or 30 burritos ahead of time, then as those

were depleted, began making more "in the background", where guests could see fresh food being

made for them. And youre right--the cheeses fuse flavors much better when "wedded" for a while.

And I too used half and half in scrambled when available.

As to greening, isn't that a reaction to metal? Seems to me bare aluminum is especially bad, and if

anything acidic gets anywhere near stainless even, all kinds of mutations can occur.


> Try using the pasteurized eggs in the plastic bag they hold up better then fresh craked. Don't get rubbery
> 
> and retain both color and flavor. Great for volume users.


A really great idea actually, with people so egg-conscious these days, using a pasteurized product would

be a great selling point and put guests at ease about all those eggs "sitting out"......

"Well ma'am no I'm not worried about it, we use a pasteurized product for added safety."

I'm just sayin'....


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Use the bag eggs but use a large pan to cook them 20 burritos at a time.  This saves cracking the eggs.  If you don't like those eggs then, uhm, you can crack them the cheater way.


----------

